# Millie had her teeth cleaned - they removed 10 teeth!



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

Hi everyone! 

Little Millie had very smelly breath and has always hated the toothbrush, so I took her in to have a scale and polish under anaesthesia at our vet. I told them they could just do what needed to be done while she was asleep so that we didn't have to put her under again in the near future to get more done.

I just got a call and the vet told me that they removed 10 teeth, and she is likely to lose the rest in her lifetime. She also said it was common.
Can anyone here ease my mind? I wasn't aware it was common and now I'm freaking out!

The vet said she will still be able to eat biscuits, but it will have to be a dental diet. What would you all recommend for a dog with no teeth? (ok I know she still has teeth but I feel like 10 teeth is all she had because she's so small )


----------



## Corona Pup (Jan 27, 2015)

Poor baby!!!! So these were permanent teeth, not retained baby teeth? Corona just had almost a full set of baby teeth removed that she has retained, but has all her permanent. I was amazed how fast she recovered. But I don't know about permanents! Hope she feels well soon and hope she can still eat her favorite things!!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

aww what a sweet baby Millie is! Peanut does that pose alot. Just melts my heart when he does. As for her teeth I had a Malt who had alot of his teeth pulled as well. he still loved his greenies and crunchy treats. She will adjust and be fine. And she will let you know what she can and cannot eat.


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

that makes me feel better! She is only 4 and a half so I just feel like she's so young to be losing all those teeth. She's such a little mummies girl though so I'm sure after lots of cuddles she'll be feeling better 
I don't get to pick her up from the vet for another hour so I will try and get a picture once she's back home


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

yes mommy cuddles are always the best!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Small breeds tend to have teeth which aren't well anchored in the jaw. Good dental hygiene is a must along with a low carb diet and plenty of safe chews. Dogs actually manage very well without all their teeth, it shouldn't affect how she eats at all.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Chihuahuas in particular are known for teeth problems, most have issues within a few years of age which is why they really push to get on brushing their teeth regularly with this breed in particular. Once Millie has recovered and gotten used to the new feel of her mouth, she'll adjust no problem and it won't affect her well-being of quality of life


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

thank you everyone, I was feeling like a bad chi-mother!
I have picked her up now and she's feeling sleepy, but she has eaten her dinner and seems to be feeling ok, yay!
Here is a picture from when we got home, and the diagram the vet gave showing which teeth were removed.


----------



## minnies_mom (Jun 15, 2014)

Minnie had some teeth pulled when I had he in for a cleaning about a year ago She was four at the time. The vet told me that she would probably need to have some teeth pulled. I asked them to be as conservative at they could. I think in the end they pulled 4.The vet sent her home with some pain medication and she recovered quickly. She loved the extra spoiling she got while she recovered ie wet food and lots of extra cuddles. Hoping your baby heals quickly!


----------



## Peanuts Mommy (May 20, 2014)

so glad sweet minnie is doing well! give her a squeeze from me!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I'm dreading Piper's dental work in a couple weeks. I'm worried she'll have to have many teeth removed. We already know there's at least one and I think the vet was preparing me that there would be more. She already eats Merrick canned watered down to make a gruel or 'pup loaf' and she should be able to eat those without teeth. I would be vary of the vet's 'dental' diet. Check it out on dogfoodadvisor.com


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

thanks zellko! I checked out that link but it's not showing the food i was given (Hills prescription t/d canine). I do recall reading somewhere that hills isn't great, but if you know anything about it I would love to know.
Millie still hasn't eaten biscuits, she's struggling with wet food at the moment and seems quite sad so trying to make things easy for her. She won't eat unless she is sitting on my lap and I'm holding her bowl, and her meat is mushed up with a fork.
I have to take her back to the vet in 6 days for a checkup so hopefully she is feeling better by then 

EDIT: Just found the food here: Dog Food Reviews - Hills Prescription T/D - Powered by ReviewPost
Does anyone have any suggestions for a good dental diet?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Looking at that ingredient label- what a bunch of junk. Certainly wouldn't be in any dogs best interest to feed this. Others may know more, but if it happens to Piper, we will continue to feed her canned food moistened and mashed and then brush her teeth to keep them clean. I would keep giving her the canned, maybe add more water for right now to make it a gruel. (If she's like Piper this additional water, while very good for her, will make her pee more. If she only goes outdoors you may have a couple true accidents or have to take her out really often.) Keep posting the updates. Hugs to both of you!


----------



## mrs_prawln (Jun 4, 2013)

I am going to head down to the pet store tomorrow and see if they perhaps have something a bit more natural than what I'm feeding her as the vet has told me she is a little overweight. Once Millie's little gums heal I will try and get her used to teeth brushing as she has never liked it, but I need to try and make it a pleasant experience for her.

I'm thankful that the vet gave me the Hills food for free as if I had paid for it I wouldn't have been very impressed!

I will post some updates as the week goes on to let you know of her progress


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Any good quality food with a high meat content will be better for her teeth. It is all the carbs in most dog food that makes it bad for their teeth. Carbs are just cheap fillers, a more cost effective source of energy, so the manufacturers don't have to put as much expensive meat in. So look for high meat content, low carb.


----------

